
AMD Cuts Ryzen 7 Prices, Readies Threadripper CPU Lineup - ramshanker
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/250258-amd-cuts-ryzen-7-prices-readies-threadripper-cpus
======
ramshanker
Now let's wait for Intel.

On Intel pricing strategy, it feels strange that Intel doesn't reduce the
price of older chips once new ones are announced.

~~~
geezerjay
At this point in the short term, what Intel does and says is irrelevant. All
they can do is cut prices on their current offerings, but their current
offerings at best take second stage. AMD is presenting a series of very
interesting products which are a quantitative and qualitative leap ahead of
what has been in the market for years, and are offering them at very
interesting prices, and Intel can do nothing to change this.

Perhaps in the medium or long term Intel can do anything to change this, but
right now the only thing that matters is AMD and the company's new product
lines.

